
Rails is moving from SVN to Git - brett
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2008/4/2/rails-is-moving-from-svn-to-git
======
meat-eater
I find git to be a joy to use. Been using it in all my projects except the
ones I do with Rails. Haven't checked the git integration with Rails lately,
but with this move, it should be better.

~~~
cnu
I think you can use any version control system with any project. I can't
understand what prevented you from using Git for your Rails projects (unless
you develop rails itself).

~~~
meat-eater
You're right I can use any version control system for my project. But rails
has this nice automated hooks to subversion, which I don't have to configure
myself. I'm hoping that they have now added the same integration for git.

